# 08' Tundra verses 4 feet of snow, video



## snow patrol

I posted this in the equipment pics and video section here too:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=118680

The video is here





comments welcome


----------



## mercer_me

Great video. Your Tundra handles that snow great. I would hate doing storage units. You should post more Tundra plowing videos.


----------



## Spucel

Looks good!


----------



## snow patrol

Thanks guys!

Mercer, I'd love to post more video's but for some reason they keep getting removed. I'm guessing it wont be long before this thread gets pulled too. Oh well. I've seen the one you posted as well, looks great too! Happy plowing!


----------



## mercer_me

snow patrol;1231501 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Mercer, I'd love to post more video's but for some reason they keep getting removed. I'm guessing it wont be long before this thread gets pulled too. Oh well. I've seen the one you posted as well, looks great too! Happy plowing!


Thanks. I have posted a few. I need to take more videos. There needs to be more Tundra plowing videos on You Tube.


----------



## snow patrol

I agree. The Tundra is really under estimated in its capability. For a 1/2 ton truck its just incredible. wesport I can't think of another 1/2 ton I would rather have.


----------



## mercer_me

snow patrol;1231538 said:


> I agree. The Tundra is really under estimated in its capability. For a 1/2 ton truck its just incredible. wesport I can't think of another 1/2 ton I would rather have.


I know, I can't figure out whu everybody thinks Tundras can't handle plows. They hold there own against other 1/2 tons that's for sure.


----------



## Greystorm

wow that vid is long but pretty cool, you pushing snow with a western plow? looks like you have wing on it any pics of your setup


----------



## plowzilla

snow patrol;1230575 said:


> I posted this in the equipment pics and video section here too:
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=118680
> 
> The video is here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comments welcome


Hey snow patrol, I spoke with you on another thread about these facilities. I didn't whatch the whole video, but it appaers you used box ends on your plow right? I had more snow at my locations so I just used the skid steers and billedt hem for it. Did you charge by the inch? Also, that looks like a u store it facility, is that correct? I do 3 of these for u-store it. If so, where are they at?


----------



## snow patrol

Greystorm;1236024 said:


> wow that vid is long but pretty cool, you pushing snow with a western plow? looks like you have wing on it any pics of your setup


Thanks Grey! yes its a Western, with wings. I have some pics posted but I think they have been removed. Do a search, if you can't find any PM me and I'll send you some.


----------



## snow patrol

plowzilla;1239029 said:


> Hey snow patrol, I spoke with you on another thread about these facilities. I didn't whatch the whole video, but it appaers you used box ends on your plow right? I had more snow at my locations so I just used the skid steers and billedt hem for it. Did you charge by the inch? Also, that looks like a u store it facility, is that correct? I do 3 of these for u-store it. If so, where are they at?


Hey there Plozilla! Yes I did use wings, and they help tremendously. The truck can move so much faster than a skid that I can finish up an identical lane, using the wings, much faster than a skid with a pusher. We have quite a few of these locations and we used skids and loaders on almost all of them, No way they could have been done without them. To much stacking to be done. In fact in the video you'll see a loader stacking the snow for me at the end of my run. Yes the machinery was charge by the hour for each piece. The video was taken at a Public Storage and we have a number of them through out the city and burbs. Did you use buckets or pushers on your skids? By the way, cool screen name!


----------



## plowzilla

snow patrol;1239192 said:


> Hey there Plozilla! Yes I did use wings, and they help tremendously. The truck can move so much faster than a skid that I can finish up an identical lane, using the wings, much faster than a skid with a pusher. We have quite a few of these locations and we used skids and loaders on almost all of them, No way they could have been done without them. To much stacking to be done. In fact in the video you'll see a loader stacking the snow for me at the end of my run. Yes the machinery was charge by the hour for each piece. The video was taken at a Public Storage and we have a number of them through out the city and burbs. Did you use buckets or pushers on your skids? By the way, cool screen name!


We used snow buckets. At most of my 4, there is minimal room for stacking so we need to dump it outside of the gated properties. At my biggest storage, on a normal snow fall, I do the same. We use a truck and a skidsteer in tandum to get the snow out. I was glad to see the Tundra in action. I own 2 fords and a tacoma. I am a big fan of toyota for there reliabilty. There were talks a few years back of a 3/4 ton deisel from toyota but haven't heard anything since. What size blade is on that truck? How does it push to others you have driven?


----------



## snow patrol

plowzilla;1239277 said:


> We used snow buckets. At most of my 4, there is minimal room for stacking so we need to dump it outside of the gated properties. At my biggest storage, on a normal snow fall, I do the same. We use a truck and a skidsteer in tandum to get the snow out. I was glad to see the Tundra in action. I own 2 fords and a tacoma. I am a big fan of toyota for there reliabilty. There were talks a few years back of a 3/4 ton deisel from toyota but haven't heard anything since. What size blade is on that truck? How does it push to others you have driven?


A 3/4 ton or 1 ton would be a nice additon for sure. I have an 8' Western Pro on it and even with the wings on it pushes equal to or better then a 3/4 ton Chevy or Ford. I know this because I have chevy 2500's and have pushed side by side with them as well as side by side with a Ford 250 a sub of mine has. Before the bashing starts, I'm not knocking the Chevy or Ford. I'm simply comparing the Tundra to it. All that said, the Tundra can pull about as well also, but won't carry nearly as much on its back. I have a Tacoma that I plow with as well, if you do a search you'll find some pics of it too.


----------

